# TEXAS Declares War on the USA



## Ken N Tx (Dec 19, 2014)

*TEXAS**                    Declares War on the USA                    . 
*

Barack                    Obama was in the Oval Office when his telephone                    rang.













"Hello, Obama&#148; a                    heavily accented southern voice said. "This is Archie, down                    here at Joe's Catfish Shack in Luckenbach ,                    TEXAS and                    I am callin' to tell ya&#146;ll that we are officially                    declarin' war on                    ya!"
















"Well Archie," Obama                    replied, looking at his teleprompter, "This is indeed                    important news! How big is your                    army?"















"Right now," said Archie,                    after a moments calculation "there is myself, my cousin                    Harold, my next-door-neighbor Randy, and the whole high school                    6-man football team. That makes nine!"                    
















Obama paused and looked                    at his teleprompter. "I must tell you Archie that I have one                    million men in my army waiting to move on my                    command."














"Wow," said Archie. "I'll                    have at call ya                    back!"








Sure enough, the next                    day, Archie called again. &#147;Obama, the war is still on! We have                    managed to git some infantry                    equipment!"














"And what equipment would                    that be Archie?" Obama asked, as he looked at his                    teleprompter.














"We have two combines, a                    bulldozer, and Harry&#146;s farm                    tractor."














Obama sighed and looked at                    his teleprompter. "I must tell you Archie, that I have 16,000                    tanks and 14,000 armored personnel carriers. Also I've                    increased my army to one and a half million since we last                    spoke."














"That's a bunch", said                    Archie, "I'll be gittin' back to ya."                    














Sure enough, Archie called                    again the next day. &#147;I am sorry to have to tell you that we                    have had to call off this here                    war."














"I'm sorry to hear that,"                    said Obama, looking intently at his teleprompter. "Why the                    sudden change of heart?"   

Well, said                    Archie, "we all sat ourselves down and had a long chat over                    sweet tea, and come to realize that there's just no way we can                    feed two million                    prisoners."

 *TEXAS                    **CONFIDENCE                    CANNOT BE SHAKEN* 






*GOD BLESS                    TEXAS                    !!!*​
​


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 19, 2014)

For the life of me I cannot understand why folks make such a big deal out of the President using a teleprompter, he sure isn't the first to do so and won't be the last.  Check this out:

https://www.google.com/search?q=pre...a=X&ei=HkKUVLrBN4btoATOooDoDQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2014)

too funny, Ken


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> *TEXAS**                    Declares War on the USA                    .
> *
> 
> Barack                    Obama was in the Oval Office when his telephone                    rang.
> ...




This here is hilarious, thanks Ken, LOL!!


----------

